# What's up with YouTube?



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

For the last couple of days it's been super slow and the videos all have had a weird sorta lag in them. Any one else having this issue?




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

I haven't had a problem with it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Hadn't noticed anything myself but ever sence they "Upgraded" their upload screen, it seems to take a lot longer now to upload vids. Maybe its just me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it does seem to take longer for vids to load.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

They all come threw in HQ now I think that's the same as HD quality.

KAWI RULES


----------

